# It is agreed by all that the Latin lanuage can be learnt wit



## Lamb67

_It is agreed by all that (linguam latinam) can be learnt without tears._

_*Constat inter omnes linguam Latinam sine lacrimis diceri( cognosceri) posse*_


*Asking for ' can be learnt'.*
*Thanks*


----------



## ampurdan

Perhaps:

"Convenunt omnes linguam latinam haud sine lacrimis disceri possuit".

EDIT

Sorry, I thought you had written "can't". If it's "can", then the "haud" shouldn't be there:

"Convenunt omnes linguam latinam sine lacrimis disceri possuit".


----------



## Lamb67

Could you explain 'possuit' here please?

It seems that it was not listed in my irregular verbs chart.


----------



## Lamb67

Shall we have a second look please？

Thanks.


----------



## litelchau

Omnes consentiunt ut lingua latina sine lacrimis disci possit. (...linguam latinam disci posse)
Inter omnes convenit ut lingua latina sine lacrimis disci possit.  (...linguam latinam disci posse)


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Omnes consentiunt ut lingua latina sine lacrimis disci possit. (...linguam latinam disci posse)


Esto es buen latín.
Pero me entra la duda sobre la posibidad de contemplar _lingua latina_ como SUJpac de _disci_ y por tanto en acusativo.
Otra duda es sobre la conveniencia de dejar clara la impersonalidad de _possit_ con una pasiva en 3ª sing o, mejor todavía una atributiva, tan común en proverbios, paremias y dichos de alcance universal, como _possibilis sit_. _*Consensus est* + ut con subj. completivo_ está en Livio.
Así quedaría:
*(Ab) omnibus consensus est ut linguam latinam sine lacrimis disci possibile sit. (...linguam latinam disci possibile esse)*


----------



## litelchau

XiaoRoel said:


> Esto es buen latín.
> Pero me entra la duda sobre la posibidad de contempra lingua latina como SUJpac de disci y por tanto en acusativo.
> Otra duda es sobre la conveniencia de dejar clara la impersonalidad de possit con una pasiva en 3ª sing o, mejor todavía una atributiva, tan común en proverbios, paremias y dichos de alcance universal, como possibilis sit. _*Consensus est* + ut con subj. completivo_ está en Livio.
> Así quedaría:
> *(Ab) omnibus consensus est ut linguam latinam sine lacrimis disci possibile sit. (...linguam latinam disci possibile esse)*


 Has plasmado perfectamente la impersonalidad tanto en la principal como en la subordinada.


----------

